# Worried about Vaccinations...



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I should probably stop researching things on Google...

So, Ginny is going in tomorrow for her third set of shots. These include the parvo/distemper shot, the bordetella shot and the rabies shot.

I'm worried about a couple of things, one..as many people say, the bordetella vaccine is not necessary. However, we're going to be showing Ginny and she'll be in constant contact with other dogs, so it is sadly necessary for her.

Two, I'm worried about giving her three shots in one day. The stress, side effects and whatnot..

Have any of you gotten your dogs all 3 vaccines in one day? What was your experience? Any advice?

Thanks so much!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Several weeks ago our pup had his final parvo/distemper, rabies, and first lepto shot. He got a little sick (puking and diarrhea) that night but recovered the next day. We think it imbalanced his immune system. He developed a little redness and hair loss around his eyes and nose. (most likely demodectic mange. just the mites getting out of line. It's a common puppy problem. It goes away as their immune system becomes fully operational.) We supplemented with acidopholus and fish oil to help rebalance his system and we saw an improvement. It's up to you if you want to spread out his shots a little more. 

If you get it all done at once, you may want to do a couple of the holistic diet things to help him out for the next couple weeks. (supplement with fish oil/acidophilus, a little pumpkin in his food) Immune responses can be amped up for awhile, but a healthy digestive system helps balance things.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, marathonman. We're actually giving Ginny daily vitamins and probiotics, along with yogurt (with acidophilus) with her meals every day. Hopefully that helps!

I'll still be a little nervous but you've helped settle my nerves a bit.
Thanks again!


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, and salmon oil.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We did this with Ruby. I'm pretty sure Bordetella is given through drops in the nose so that is one less shot. 

Ruby has never had a reaction and the process was worse for us than her. She loves everyone at the vet since they make such a fuss over her. 

I'm sure Ginny will be fine. Good luck!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

If you are concerned about it then spread them out. It will cost you more because you will need more of the vets time but a good vet well respect your wishes. 

I too have done a lot of research about vaccinations and have come to the conclusion that we do over-vaccinate dogs and it isn't without some risk.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for the responses.
Rubyroo, you eased my nerves as much as possible.
We just got back from getting her vaccinations, heartguard and frontline. She's sleeping now, as she is a bit drowsy. 

The bordetella was intranasal, so that also made me feel a bit better.

I'll continue to watch to make sure nothing else happens, but so far all is well.
Thanks again.


----------

